# Free meals @ Westgate for owners???



## ljane (Mar 10, 2006)

Need some urgent information from my fellow Tuggers.  

We have some relatives staying with us in Kissimmee at OLCC.  They went to a sales presentaion @ Westgate (for tickets) located on 192 and ended up buying from the developer.  

I know they can't afford this and we have tried to talk them out of buying from a developer.  They were sold on the property and buying there, because the sales person told them they would get all their meals free (breakfast, lunch and dinner) when they stay on the property. They have 3 kids and thought this was quite a deal never having to buy their meals when they vacation at Westgate properties.  I told them I have never heard of such a thing and I couldn't see how this is possible.

They said they had that in writing, which I think they are mistaken. Has any Tuggers ever heard of this?

Thanks.
 Ljane


----------



## Mel (Mar 10, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> They said they had that in writing, which I think they are mistaken. Has any Tuggers ever heard of this?


Have them show you where they have it in writing - if they can't find it it's not true.  I bet they were told the saving vs the cost of a hotel, plus having a kitchen is "like being able to eat free."

I've never heard of any of the Orlando resorts having an All Inclusive plan (which is what this would be), and would question the value - particularly if I was planning on buying to exchange, as it would increase the annual fees (since it's already "included for free), but not do anything to improve trade value.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 10, 2006)

It may be true .... at least for a while. We toured the Westgate near Gatlinburg and they also had a buffet set up for all meals that they bragged about.

I suspect the resort has, somewhere in the small print, the option to stop at any time. 

And somebody has to pay for it. I'd rather have lower maintenance fees than precooked meals every day. Eating out is part of the fun.

Sheila


----------



## ttt (Mar 10, 2006)

Westgate allows owners to eat the food they feed the potential buyers. They serve in the sales presentation rooms. It's a decent buffet breakfast or hot dog lunch. It's not suitable for family dining for the entire week....


----------



## Carl D (Mar 10, 2006)

I will never understand how someone can be soooo money conscious that they sign up for a spiel just to get tickets, but then will drop $25,000 even after their family tells them it's a rip off.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 11, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> I will never understand how someone can be soooo money conscious that they sign up for a spiel just to get tickets, but then will drop $25,000 even after their family tells them it's a rip off.



Or to get "free" buffet left overs from the sales presentations of the day.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 11, 2006)

*Half true...*



			
				ljane said:
			
		

> Need some urgent information from my fellow Tuggers.
> 
> We have some relatives staying with us in Kissimmee at OLCC.  They went to a sales presentaion @ Westgate (for tickets) located on 192 and ended up buying from the developer.
> 
> ...



Westgate owners get 3 or 4 continental breakfasts every week and a lunch/bar-b-q (hot dogs/chili/potato sald[macaroni salad) every Thursday noon.  Nothing worth buying a timeshare over but then again free food is free food.  We have been at Westgate Lakes for 3 weeks now and we did not attend 1 free breakfast but we did go by and get 2 free lunches as we were in the area pool and a little hungry.  It served its purpose.

Hope this helps explain the free food question you had.

frenchieinme


----------



## Kola (Mar 13, 2006)

Westgate has been offering these free continental breakfasts to owners for many years. But not lunch or dinners, as claimed in the original post. Of course, some people take some goodies home and pretend to have a free lunch. The practice is not unusual, - we enjoyed free continental breakfasts at Wyndham Palms resort nearby when we stayed there two years ago. I don't know if they continue the practice. If you think about it for a moment  - it doesn't cost the developer anything, they just add extra $$$ to the annual maintenance fee. 

Kola


----------



## JLB (Mar 13, 2006)

Over the years, Mr. Seagull's Westgate has been the most hated resort/developer/management company here on TUG.

We owned three weeks for 14 years and never got _*free*_ anything.

There ain't no _*free*_ lunch, or breakfast.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 13, 2006)

*I beg to differ...*



			
				Kola said:
			
		

> Westgate has been offering these free continental breakfasts to owners for many years. But not lunch or dinners, as claimed in the original post. ... If you think about it for a moment  - it doesn't cost the developer anything, they just add extra $$$ to the annual maintenance fee.
> 
> Kola



The first part of the above quote is false when lumping lunch into the equation..  Westgate offers its owners a free continental breakfast Mon, Tues & Wed mornings.  Owners are also offered a free lunch Thurs noon.  THIS IS FACT AS I ATTENDED THE FREE OWNERS' LUNCH.  I did so all 3 of the weeks I was at Westgate Lakes. Dinner has never to my recollection ever been offered free to owners.

The second part of the above quote IMHO is correct.

frenchieinme


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 13, 2006)

*Oh yes there is...*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Over the years, Mr. Seagull's Westgate has been the most hated resort/developer/management company here on TUG.
> 
> We owned three weeks for 14 years and never got _*free*_ anything.
> 
> There ain't no _*free*_ lunch, or breakfast.



I guess Leisure Resort did not do it like the others.  I received free owners' breakfasts in Gatlinburg as well as at the Lakes.  I was not the only one also.  There were many owners (at least they showed an owners'card) there partaking.  There were and still are weekly free breakfasts on Mon, Tues & Weds as well as a free owners' lunch on Thursdays at noon.  I can attest to that as I was there and partook in them.

If you want to discuss the quality of the food, then that's an entirely different discussion and FOOD FOR THOUGHT (pun intended).

frenchieinme  

PS---JLB, I finally noticed where the Leisure Resort was on my way back from International Dr.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 13, 2006)

Ive owned at Westgate for 9 years now. Paid $6k for a 2bedroom w/loft from the developer-week 43 VVA11.  Ive never been sorry I bought at Westgate.  Love thier Orlando resort and Ive been to the Park City and Vegas resorts.  Exceptionally nice.  

I have seen thier timeshares for a lot less over the years than what I paid for and I think the amount I paid for wasnt terrible (first timeshare purchase).  I dont know how many of the people that have bought lately have had to deal with ROFR and I dont know what your friends bought it for. I have had thier breakfasts (not bad) out by the pool, I have been tricked into going to thier inside breakfast (maintenance meeting) and that was bad-not the meal just the sales staff.  

Love everything about Westgate but..... the sales staff.


----------



## JLB (Mar 13, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> I guess Leisure Resort did not do it like the others.  I received free owners' breakfasts in Gatlinburg as well as at the Lakes.  I was not the only one also.  There were many owners (at least they showed an owners'card) there partaking.  There were and still are weekly free breakfasts on Mon, Tues & Weds as well as a free owners' lunch on Thursdays at noon.  I can attest to that as I was there and partook in them.
> 
> If you want to discuss the quality of the food, then that's an entirely different discussion and FOOD FOR THOUGHT (pun intended).
> 
> ...



I'm clueless as to why you are referring to Leisure Resorts.

Now that I reconsider my previous comments, let me make it clear that there never was a free lunch for us, back then.  But I have visited guests at Cedar Ridge here in Branson, one of the resorts with Mr. Seagull's pictures all over the place, and I did notice a food service truck on the premises.

The guests we were visiting said they do offer some grub.

But again, nothing is_ free _ at Westgate.  You can rest assured that you are paying for it somehow.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 14, 2006)

talkamotta said:
			
		

> Ive owned at Westgate for 9 years now. Paid $6k for a 2bedroom w/loft from the developer-week 43 VVA11.  Ive never been sorry I bought at Westgate.  Love thier Orlando resort and Ive been to the Park City and Vegas resorts.  Exceptionally nice.
> 
> I have seen thier timeshares for a lot less over the years than what I paid for and I think the amount I paid for wasnt terrible (first timeshare purchase).  I dont know how many of the people that have bought lately have had to deal with ROFR and I dont know what your friends bought it for. I have had thier breakfasts (not bad) out by the pool, I have been tricked into going to thier inside breakfast (maintenance meeting) and that was bad-not the meal just the sales staff.
> 
> Love everything about Westgate but..... the sales staff.



I agree with the last sentence.

frenchieinme


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Not only do they offer owners a free poolside breakfast on Tues/Wed/Thur and a poolside luncheon on Thursday, last year when I stayed at the Villas/Town Center they had a buffet welcome party on Sunday night.

Not worth paying $20,000 plus for but they did offer it. 

However, that still is not the same as all meals for all days as the original posting asked.


----------



## ljane (Apr 14, 2006)

I just want to clarify my original post on March 10th stating what a salesman told our friends they could receive in getting "all their meals free" at Westgate in Kissimmee, if they purchased from Westgate.

They were led to believe that all the people who stayed in their 2bedroom condo (If they purchased) would be able to go to a free breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday.  This was not presented as a promo breakfast or lunch.  They actually believed that Westgate had provisions for them (and their guests) to participate in a daily meal plan where they could get all 3 meals every day free.  It was not presented to them as going through the sales line and picking up a powered breakfast and a sandwich for lunch.  I don't know where dinner was to come from.  I told them this was not possible.  

They did not buy.  They cancelled the contract they had signed.  They actually believed the salesman.  He even told them they could actually pay for their time-share by saving on the "three free meals a day, every day" and referring family and friends.

Ljane


----------



## mattman27 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW. Car salesman and timeshare salesman. Who is worse? That's the real question


----------



## Carl D (Apr 14, 2006)

mattman27 said:
			
		

> WOW. Car salesman and timeshare salesman. Who is worse? That's the real question


I don't think it's even close.


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 15, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> I just want to clarify my original post on March 10th stating what a salesman told our friends they could receive in getting "all their meals free" at Westgate in Kissimmee, if they purchased from Westgate.
> 
> They were led to believe that all the people who stayed in their 2bedroom condo (If they purchased) would be able to go to a free breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday.  This was not presented as a promo breakfast or lunch.  They actually believed that Westgate had provisions for them (and their guests) to participate in a daily meal plan where they could get all 3 meals every day free.  It was not presented to them as going through the sales line and picking up a powered breakfast and a sandwich for lunch.  I don't know where dinner was to come from.  I told them this was not possible.
> 
> ...



Needless to say the salesperson was lying.  Your friends should have known when salespeople lie as "THEIR LIPS MOVE!!!" :whoopie: 

FRENCHIEINME


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 16, 2006)

talkamotta said:
			
		

> Ive owned at Westgate for 9 years now. Paid $6k for a 2bedroom w/loft from the developer-week 43 VVA11.  Ive never been sorry I bought at Westgate.  Love thier Orlando resort and Ive been to the Park City and Vegas resorts.  Exceptionally nice.
> 
> I have seen thier timeshares for a lot less over the years than what I paid for and I think the amount I paid for wasnt terrible (first timeshare purchase).  I dont know how many of the people that have bought lately have had to deal with ROFR and I dont know what your friends bought it for. I have had thier breakfasts (not bad) out by the pool, I have been tricked into going to thier inside breakfast (maintenance meeting) and that was bad-not the meal just the sales staff.
> 
> Love everything about Westgate but..... the sales staff.




We have been there several times and I recall that there free breakfasts a couple (?) of days a week and when you are called to attend the 'maintenance report' (the excuse for trying to sell you more weeks) they give you free buffet breakfast (poss lunch - I've only attending the morning meetings).  We really regret buying here.  The units are ok, but isolated from any nightlife, the pool bars are never open and the restaurant has no atmosphere and not good if you are vegetarian.  I guess they are probably pretty good for American families who can just drive there, but flights from the UK plus car hire make it uneconomical for European owners, especially if there are only two of you.  We paid about USD17,000 for week 44 in a 3 bedroom unit with lock-off.  The maintenance doubled the year after we bought it.  We REALLY regret buying and trying to sell on Timeshares Only at the present time.  Each year they ask what we would like to see changed etc and we tell them the same thing every year but nothing changes.
I'm not saying it is a bad place but for us it isn't working.  Trouble is, once you buy you can't get rid.


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's the Tripadvisor reviews for Westgate Vacation Mill:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...stgate_Vacation_Villas-Kissimmee_Florida.html

PS:  Many of these reviews are brutal.  Some are from owners.  Frail women and children should not be present while these reviews are being read!


----------



## Carl (May 8, 2006)

Watch out for the "free" meals. I entered into a contract to buy a week from Westgate Resorts and they invited me and my wife to a "free breakfast" the next morning.  After I returned home and checked the price of resales I canceled within the 10 day period. I got charged $30. for the breakfast (which was just a cheap buffet). I called an complainted, I told them the salesman had said "free", they said only if you didn't cancel, so much for "free". I also have to return the "free" materials they gave me or have to pay $50. My big mistake was not doing my homework before I went, don't do the same.


----------



## timeos2 (May 8, 2006)

Carl said:
			
		

> Watch out for the "free" meals. I entered into a contract to buy a week from Westgate Resorts and they invited me and my wife to a "free breakfast" the next morning.  After I returned home and checked the price of resales I canceled within the 10 day period. I got charged $30. for the breakfast (which was just a cheap buffet). I called an complainted, I told them the salesman had said "free", they said only if you didn't cancel, so much for "free". I also have to return the "free" materials they gave me or have to pay $50. My big mistake was not doing my homework before I went, don't do the same.


Carl - If you got out of their clutches and rescinded in time the $30 was money VERY well spent. If you think the meal wasn't worth $30 think about what you would have paid had it remained "free"!  You did well to get out of that sale.


----------

